# K2.1 update video tour



## kotori (Apr 19, 2006)

There's now a K2.1 update video tour available:
http://www.nativeinstruments.de/index.php?id=kontakt21tour_us

It doesn't show multi scripts anywhere which leads me to suspect that these may have been left out in this release.
Alternatively they may have considered them too technical for the presentation.
I wrote about some of my thoughts in this thread on the NI forum.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Scott Rogers (Apr 19, 2006)

..........


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks kotori,

i really wonder if they also thought about to implement mousewheel support and the favorite folder option again.

also there was a bug when using release trail samples, that it was possible to randomize the main samples and to round robin the releast triggers, but it was never possible to randomize the release triggers and put round robin to the main samples.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 19, 2006)

kotori @ Wed Apr 19 said:


> There's now a K2.1 update video tour available:
> http://www.nativeinstruments.de/index.php?id=kontakt21tour_us
> 
> It doesn't show multi scripts anywhere which leads me to suspect that these may have been left out in this release.
> ...



Yeah but did you notice how much they showed the scripts window.... it was almost like a scripts sales pitch. 

I hope it gets rid of some of my "buzzz saw" anomalies.

T


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 19, 2006)

i like the pretty colors :wink:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 19, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Wed Apr 19 said:


> Thanks Kotori. It seems like they'd make the KSP to where you could selectively apply a script to just certain groups of your choosing. Wouldn't this be useful? I have some instruments with upwards of 40 groups, but I don't necessarily need or want to apply a certain script to all of those groups. For the time being I've been using CC's to turn Ultra TKT on and off depending on which group is activated, but still think it might be useful to be able to just have the script applied more selectively to this or that group(s).


So there is no way to insert a condition: "if the note triggers a certain group" ??

I could use that today. There's no work-around for this?


----------



## Thonex (Apr 19, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Wed Apr 19 said:


> Scott Rogers @ Wed Apr 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kotori. It seems like they'd make the KSP to where you could selectively apply a script to just certain groups of your choosing. Wouldn't this be useful? I have some instruments with upwards of 40 groups, but I don't necessarily need or want to apply a certain script to all of those groups. For the time being I've been using CC's to turn Ultra TKT on and off depending on which group is activated, but still think it might be useful to be able to just have the script applied more selectively to this or that group(s).
> ...



Hans... I think you can do that... what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 19, 2006)

[quote:1617e863fa="Thonex @ Wed Apr 19, 2006 5:33 pm"][quote:1617e863fa="Hans Adamson @òJÅ   7œÙJÅ   7œÚJÅ   7œÛJÅ   7œÜJÅ   7œÝJÅ   7œÞJÅ   7œßJÅ   7œàJÅ   7œáJÅ   7œâJÅ   7œãJÅ   7œäJÅ   7œåJÅ   7œæJÅ   7œçJÅ   7œèJÅ   7œéJÅ   7œêJÅ   7œëJÅ   7œìJÅ   7œíJÅ   7œîJÅ   7œïJÅ   7œðJÅ   7œñJÅ   7œòJÅ   7œóJÆ   7œôJÆ   7œõJÆ   7œöJÆ   7œ÷JÆ   7œøJÆ   7œùJÆ   7œúJÆ   7œûJÆ   7œüJÆ   7œýJÆ   7œþJÆ   7œÿJÆ   7 JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7	JÆ   7
JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7 JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7JÆ   7 JÆ   7!JÆ   7"JÆ   7#JÆ   7$JÆ   7%JÆ   7&JÆ   7'JÆ   7(JÆ   7)JÆ   7*JÆ   7+JÆ   7,JÆ   7-JÆ   7.JÆ   7/JÆ   70JÆ   71JÆ   72JÆ   73JÆ   74JÆ   75JÇ   76JÇ   77JÇ   78JÇ   79JÇ   7:JÇ   7;JÇ   7<JÇ   7=JÇ   7>JÇ   7?JÇ   7@JÇ   7AJÇ   7BJÇ   7CJÇ   7D


----------

